
Google Podcasts - Zaheer
https://podcasts.google.com/
======
throwGuardian
There are many high quality podcast apps out there, let us not centralize more
power and data by using a Google/Apple/.. FAANG product in what is currently a
healthy vertical

------
tibbydudeza
Another Inbox in the making.

Google Play music which became the far crappier Youtube Music and the various
attempts at an Android FaceTime giving us long litany of buggy shortlived
crap.

Focus on doing something good instead competing with everybody with rather
shortlived sub par mediocre efforts.

~~~
muppetman
To be fair, Duo is their one recent success story. Totally agree on the music
Front though, what a bizzare mess that's turning out to be.

~~~
booi
yeah.. they're probably shutting that one down..

------
acchow
How long do we expect this product to last?

~~~
Phrenzy
Hey! Be nice! I'm certain I could listen to, at a minimum, 15 or maybe even 20
full length podcast episodes before this service is shutdown.

------
dhruvmittal
No point in switching if they can't give me an opml import... and no point in
getting stuck if they won't give me an opml output[1].

[1] [https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/google-podcasts-data-
portability...](https://www.ctrl.blog/entry/google-podcasts-data-
portability.html)

------
Andromeda88
I use this nearly everyday. Hope it will last.

There are some functions I would love to see.

Being able to add notes while listening a podcasts.

------
krzat
Does not support custom RSS URLs. For this reason I'm using Podcast Republic,
which is very nice.

------
paulie_a
I've used it but the interface is clunky. Navigation to the podcast is
strange. You can't add rss. There have been no updates since the first release
as far as I can tell. It looks like it has potential but it seems like yet
another Google product that had a half assed release, no commitment and will
be shelved in a year or two.

Pocketcasts is far better and the webui is cheap as can be so additional
options for keeping up to date on podcasts.

~~~
xdrosenheim
> There has been no updates since first release as far as I can tell.

Their Android has had a few updates, when I started using it, it didn't have a
sleep timer or speed setting. Not sure if it had "trim silence", but I never
use that anyways.

------
yinyang_in
Pocketcasts is one of the beautiful apps out there for podcasts, decent app
that just works :)

------
londons_explore
The site took a full ~15 seconds to load for me. Not exactly a great start
Google...

